# what is the funniest trick or treater moment you've seen?



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I walked away from a house with some other kid holding my hand after we got the candy thinking it was my kid.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

We've had so many!

Lots of drive-bys as we're out working, and early on we'd always have somebody drive by REALLY slow when the fog machines were on. Never had the fire department show up, and I think now people know better.

I always say you earn your candy here. So, of course, there's been a few who think that if they'll give the candy back (throwing it at me and screaming "no, no, leave me alone!") they'll be safe.

And the ones who think I won't walk off the property. What can I say, I enjoy following people down the street. I don't even have to do anything, just walk along behind them. It's a boundaries thing. Even better when it's a car load, and the adult driving thinks it's funny and goes along slow.

Last year an adult woman was wandering through our set-up, looking at stuff and being one of those appreciator types. She just got done saying "you know, it'd be cool if they'd have something jump out at you"... I was crouching right there over the fake mini bonfire, and she hadn't seen me, and well... she got what she asked for.

One little Dracula, who ran through like 6 times. He'd freak out at something, run the rest of the way, and then come back through to see what was next now that he knew what to expect.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I was renting what was once my Great Grandmothers 1880 brick house,high ceilings long floor to ceiling windows,a lot of "Echo" in the hallway (used to my advantage!)
They ring the bell,as I'm walking to open the door I begin yipping like a small dog while i also talk in between the "Yips"! (I am YIPING!)
They see me through a huge piece of glass in the top of the door,the single pane glass also contributed to the sounds of echo and vibration (Just something unusual,adding to the moment )
As I am still "Yipping" as I begin to open the door alternating with me saying:"Look out for the dog!"
With the door now open only about 10 inches, I put my one foot on the back of the "Lassie" stuffed Coli (with a realistic plastic muzzle/face) then slide "Lassie" quickly at them.
Jump! Screams! Then a sheer heartbeat just before Lassie would bite them in half... I bend down through the slightly opened door and bring a claw hammer down on "Lassie's " head and drag "Lassies" backwards into the house. A "Stunned" look would then grace their little faces.
The echoing hallway made this "Work" more than any other thing. It made my poor dog imitation" play" better.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

So many moments, but i think my favorite is when the parents drag their screaming kid up to my haunt and force them to go in but refuse to go in themselfs.

On Halloween 2011 or 2012,(i can't remember) i had a mom and dad and their 6 or 7 year old daughter go through, well the parents ran out screaming but the kid wasn't with them. When i asked were their daughter was they said that she was still inside and they refused to go back in their and asked me if i would please get her. i went in and found her talking to my dad (who is in full FREDDY makeup and costume) and she's just kicking back talking and looking at stuff. So when i told her that her parents were waiting for her outside but, she didn't want to leave her friend FREDDY(my dad). eventually we got her to come out and i gave her one of my custome tombstones that was just about as tall as her, and to this day she still comes back every year to visit with FREDDY. Havent ever seen her parents again though LOL....


----------



## Lord Nevermore (Feb 13, 2015)

I stand on the fog-shrouded porch, in the shadows, with my cape wrapped around my body; when the ToTs come up- spying the unguarded candy bowl- I step out silently, timing my appearance as they're stepping up and not looking around. Scares them every time- parents too.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

U


thenightmarefamily said:


> So many moments, but i think my favorite is when the parents drag their screaming kid up to my haunt and force them to go in but refuse to go in themselfs.
> 
> On Halloween 2011 or 2012,(i can't remember) i had a mom and dad and their 6 or 7 year old daughter go through, well the parents ran out screaming but the kid wasn't with them. When i asked were their daughter was they said that she was still inside and they refused to go back in their and asked me if i would please get her. i went in and found her talking to my dad (who is in full FREDDY makeup and costume) and she's just kicking back talking and looking at stuff. So when i told her that her parents were waiting for her outside but, she didn't want to leave her friend FREDDY(my dad). eventually we got her to come out and i gave her one of my custome tombstones that was just about as tall as her, and to this day she still comes back every year to visit with FREDDY. Havent ever seen her parents again though LOL....


Aww, that is so wonderful!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Back in my old apartment we were one of the few people offering candy to Trick or Treaters. With so few kids we had no problem offering full sized candy bars. Over time this gaine us an increase from one set of trick or treaters to three or four. However, we were always sure to get the usual array of things like tootsie rolls in the hopes this tradition would pick up again.

Anyway, one time a dad showed up with his wee toddler, probably four or five years old. We set down a basket of the full sized candy bars and a second one of tootsie rolls, etc. We told him he could have however much he wanted. His eyes get wide as he approaches. Then he stretched his arms out and began funneling tootsie rolls into his bag. We and his dad were all, "Don't you want the candy bars?" And he took some as an after thought.

I love that this kid knew what he wanted & wasn't settling.


----------



## Clown (Nov 3, 2014)

One of the last kids to come to the door last year saw that I had an electric chair on my porch and had asked if he could sit in it and try it out. So he sits and straps himself in. I throw the switch, make some noise. The kid turns to me and is disappointed that the chair didn't shock him. 

I had a plastic Brain and ran out of blood to cover it in, so I had used the left over cherry sauce from dinner the night before to cover it. One kid was sitting there with his finger in it eating the sauce, he knew it was from the local restaurant, but I had asked him, What if it wasn't?


----------



## Marlene Mae (Sep 22, 2015)

My brother, then in his teens, was being obnoxious because he was stuck taking my little sis, 5, and I, 7, trick or treating. My sis was scared to go up on a porch with a large spooky astronaut set up on it. My brother got pretty punky with sis over this. He finally went up on the porch with us . Once us girls were off the porch, my brother was still picking at my sis, the Spooky Astronaut stood up and started toward my brother. Sis and I got wide eyed my brother turned was scared half out of his mind, screamed, went over the rail of the elevated porch and the large bushes in front of it. My sis and I caught up with him 3 blocks later and more than half way home!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

The guy on the left in this photo is my brother. He's about 6'0" 200+ lbs, and in this get-up with his long hair he's pretty intimidating.








One year, in this exact outfit, he opened the door for some trick or treaters. Without even doing or saying anything, a 13-14 year old girl on the other side took one look at him, screamed bloody murder, dropped her bag, and went running down our drive way. We all, including her mother, started laughing hysterically. The best part is her little brother, maybe 6 years old, just silently took his candy and walked away unphased.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a setup so when the kids reach into the bowl for their treat I drop something from above onto them. I have done spiders, bats but the best reaction came when we had a headless corpse hanging from the tree on the front and we asked them if they liked him and if they had seen his head? "no" was always the reply, so when they reached and looked down into the bowl, I dropped the fake head down onto them. Some kids jump, teenage girls scream but it was one of the Mums who shrieked very loudly and then admitted that "a little wee" had come out that was the best reaction, and she wasnt even near the door.

The other good reaction came late on last halloween, just as I had finished moving everything off the front, a couple were walking down the street towards the house and just caught me as I was going back into the house. I heard tell her boyfriend that a creepy clown had just gone into that house, and him telling her she was being daft as she clung onto him. It was him who screamed when I opened the door and stepped outside to give them a wave.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

We went to this house. Guy was dressed as a grim reaper and scared the @&$ out of my nephew. OMG SO FUNNY!!


----------



## Coors (Jul 8, 2012)

i used to live on a corner and would drop a large spider from a pine tree there using fishing line and a pulley. i got a lady with it on the head
and she went runnin.... left behind her child in the stroller and ran so far she couldn't remember where she left her kid. finnally made it back about 10 minutes later...


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

One of the funniest moments I can recall was a couple years ago. We were running low on candy and I informed my wife to cut it back and only give out one piece per TOT. A boy about 12 or so held out his bag and my wife dropped a piece in. The boy looked at our candy assortment and pointed to something specific, "Can I have one of those?" he asked. Without missing a beat my wife held out her hand and said "Gimme something back!" He did!


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

Best reaction was from a parent a few years ago. I was dressed in a thrift store wedding dress and veil with my face painted white. I sat in our yard not moving until someone got close. I heard a few people talking about whether or not I was a prop as they approached. Most of the kids jumped and then laughed and came over for their candy. One parent screamed and took off running. The kids in that group were laughing so hard.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a couple moments last year - my favorite one was a guy and his little boy, maybe 4 or 5. I could hear the little boy protesting on his way to the neighbor's house, so when they got to my driveway, the dad let out a big sigh and told the boy to go ahead. He was dressed as a Ghostbuster and he pulled his wand out and proceeded to "shoot" my entire cemetery! I had to play along "oh no, don't shoot my ghosts! I need them!" The guy told me the little boy didn't want to go to the neighbor's when he knew he was so close to me - he'd been talking for weeks about coming to my house so he bust some ghosts! 

Another kid I heard talking a lot of smack about how brave he was, but when he got to the end of my driveway - he froze. His mom tried to coax him along, telling him he's a ninja and he can protect her with his sword, but nada. That sort of surprised me, since my display isn't scary in the slightest (I don't think - cemetery with static skeletons & ghosts, no blood or gore or scares) I felt sorry for him and took the candy to him. 

A group of teenagers came up (all in costume - hoooray!) and they were all saying things like Happy Kawanzaa and Merry Easter and stuff. So I gave them their goodies and told them Happy St. Patricks Day.


----------



## HalloweenObsessedAmy (Oct 6, 2015)

When I was younger I had a really awesome Halloween costume but my mom ruined it by making me wear a coat 'cuz it was cold and I was really mad so the next person who's house I trick or treated at, when they came to the door I said to them, "Okay, now hand over the candy and no one gets hurt." lol


----------



## Lvbender (May 28, 2015)

Last year was our first serious decorating year (large home made props, lots of lights, sound system, etc) and we were not disappointed. We had numerous people afraid to even come up and knock on the door. When it was the little kids we'd come down to them but for the older ones we just stood on the other side of the door watching them through the window with smiles. It's not like our place was super scary, and we didn't even have things jumping out at them. 
The most memorable person was actually one of the dads. He was in love with our place and took like 40 pictures claiming that this was better than houses in the fancy district. Before he left we let him trick or treat for a beer (he wasn't driving and was well over 21) hahaha.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Last year we had three kids probably 13 years old come to the door. One of them was dressed as someone sitting doing their business in an outhouse. The costume...I think it was all cardboard, with little fake legs hanging down from the "seat", but it was HUGE. Then the kids said "will you double our candy if we dance for you?" and proceeded to do a little 30 second boyband style dance routine, with the one kid in this giant outhouse costume. It was something to see.

Also had a four year old ghostbuster a couple years back who just stood at the end of our walk with this look of panic on his face. He was apparently afraid of "some" ghosts.

Many years ago my mom had two older teens come to the door. One at a time, both dressed in suits. The first kid rang the doorbell, said he was a member of the secret service and that the president was on his way. Then he spoke into a pretend two-way raido and said the area was secured and the president was safe to ascend the stairs. They had this whole bit. They made my mom laugh so hard! 

Extra candy for all y'all!


----------



## kierbear44 (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's my story as a 12 year old while ToTing last year.

I was walking up to a house and there was nobody there with dense fog. I was a Canadian soldier last year so I had a cap gun (loaded for some reason) as my prop. Grim reaper comes flying out of the fog and me, with my couldn't-hit-the-broad-side-of-a-barn-from-10-meters aim, unload 8 cap gun shots all around. Haven't seen a Grim Reaper that shocked. So, this year, I'm going as a Prussian Lieutenant Colonel and going to the same house,but with a different (still loaded) cap gun. Let's hope he recognizes me!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

A few years ago, a guy in one of those metallic devil masks showed up at my house, literately jumped my graveyard fence, and started taking pictures. He then just held out his hand to get candy. He didn't say anything, just ran off.


----------



## SpookyBird (Mar 15, 2016)

My sister was the victim here! It was our first year TOT-ing in our new neighborhood, and she and her new BFF were bragging about how lame the scares had been and how brave they were. (We must have been 12-13-ish.) So we're walking up to this house that has a huge hill as the driveway, and I, being the chicken I am, I was looking around for scares. I noticed someone sitting by a tree with a video camera, and so I gave them a wave. He waved back, then nodded at my sister. She and her BFF had made it up to the door, and were waiting on their candy, when suddenly, someone weilding an unchained Chainsaw comes bursting through the bushes at them. They take off screaming and me and the video-guy just sat there laughing our butts off at them! They stopped bragging about being brave after that.


----------



## TrustMyRage (Apr 4, 2016)

I put the bowl of candy on one of those Roomba vacuum cleaners and set it so I could control it manually. I was out of sight from the door and when kids came up I would drive the vacuum to the door. The bowl had a sign that said "take two" and if anyone tried to take more all they would hear is me, using a high pitched voice, yelling "IT SAYS TAKE TWO!" My old neighborhood was very conservative and didn't like me anyway so I had nothing to loose on that.

Oh and one year Mom was me for Halloween...


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

One year i dressed up as a scarecrow, complete with a gunny sack for a head so i could see out of it. I stuffed my pants and shirt with newspaper and around my head in the gunny sack so it looked like an authentic stuffed scarecrow. I sat real still in a chair. Late in the night three boys come to the house....around 13ish or so. One said something about the scarecrow on how lame it looked. As they walked away i said "hey you!" but remained perfectly still. They were like it was the scarecrow and one said no it wasnt....so they turned and walked away some more so i said "Yeah you guys!" Well long story short they walked up to me and even poked me in the chest and the head. (All they felt was newspaper of course) So one goes "See he isnt real" And at that moment i stood up and said "YES I AM!!" I have never seen three boys run that fast down the street and I could hear my wife in the house (who watched it all unfold) laughing so hard she was crying.


----------

